# Seeking listening advice for Antonín Leopold Dvořák



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

I am in the process of building my music library, and I haven't spent enough time building my collection of Antonín Leopold Dvořák works. I'm fully aware of his Ninth Symphony as it is extremely popular. I seek community input as to what other works by Dvořák I should be listening to. I have found that the TC community is most generous with it's time and advice. I thank you in advance.


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

that will surely depend on what sort of music you like. Why are you interested in Dvořák? Do you want to know about the symphonies or chamber music or perhaps even vocal/opera? Just as a taster on the symphonies, many critics regard the finest as the ones most influenced by Brahms, namely 6 and 7. I have a particular soft spot for the early no. 3. The most performed works are certainly from his American period, namely the 9th symphony already mentioned, the Cello Concerto and the "American" string quartet. And of course stuff like the Slavonic Dances if you're into lighter music. The opera Rusalka is much loved in the Czech lands in particular.


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

I'm not an opera fan, but instrumental is good for all kinds... chamber works, symphonies, ethnic music, trios, quartets, etc will fill the bill. My listening spectrum goes from the renaissance to modern, so I am an open book. At heart, I am a Romantic/Neo Classical type, but I like all kinds of instrumental works. Does that help?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Good starter Dvorak:

1. The last three symphonies. There are several 2-disk sets of them and most are worthy. Rowicki would be my choice if you can find it. (Right now, Arkivmusic has all nine symphonies from Suitner and the Berlin Staatskapelle for only $16 - and they're superb performances.)

2. The American Quartet. It will be coupled with something else, doesn't matter.
3. The Wind Serenade coupled with the String Serenade. Neville Marriner is my choice, but others are pretty good.
4. The Slavonic Dances - complete. There are several of these available. Some prefer Szell, but I like a lot of the others: Levi on Telarc, Maazel on EMI, Scherchen on Westminster, Neumann on Supraphon...
5. The cello concerto. So many excellent ones to choose from. The concertos for violin and piano can wait.
6. One opera: Rusalka. Beautiful, tuneful, and atmospheric. The other operas can also wait.

If you like what you hear then you can decide how much into Dvorak you want to go. Me, I have a vast and relatively complete Dvorak collection - the most amiable composer of all time?


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

Sure! I can really only say which are my favourite works by the composer in addition to the general introduction. I'm pretty sure there are threads about Dvořák greatest works around which may help you if you hunt around. After you've had enough of exploring the symphonies (they're all good in my view, including the early ones), the last two string quartets are the most profound and I have a particular soft spot for the second piano quartet. The Sereande for Strings is among the finest ever written and don't miss the violin concerto if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The piano quintet no. 2 is my favorite Dvorak work.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

The tone poems and such like (partial list)...

Scherzo Capriccioso
Carnival Overture
Symphonic Variations
Golden Spinning Wheel
Noonday Witch
Wood Dove (aka Wild Dove)
Water Goblin (aka Water Sprite)


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

I have to differ with Becca for once on the tone poems -- I find most of them really boring. But they're an important part of his output and you should decide for yourself! The overtures are in general better and I've always particularly enjoyed Carnival.


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

I'd recommend the highly underrated piano concerto, his cello concerto of course, Humoresques, Poetic Moods, and Songs My Mother Taught Me (I put it in English because you'll find a lot more high-quality versions in that language).


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Symphonies Nos. 1, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8 and as you are aware 9. Many listeners also like Nos. 2 & 4 although those two symphonies have not clicked for me.
I am partial to the cycles by Kertesz, Rowicki, Anguelov, Suitner, Neumann and Pešek.

Cello Concerto
Favorite recording is by Fournier with the Berlin Philharmonic and Szell.

Late string quartets particularly No. 12 'American'

His numerous overtures and tone poems.

P.S. How can I forget the Slavonic Dances! Of course the Slavonic dances need to be on this list. The recording by Szell is highly recommended.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

From my "*Journey*" thread (Level 1, the most highly recommended):

*Level 1
Dvořák, Antonín*: *Symphony No. 9 "New World"*

*Level 2*
Dvořák, Antonín: *Cello Concerto in B minor*

*Level 3*
Dvořák, Antonín: *String Quartet No. 12 Op. 96 “American”* esp. iv. Vivace
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphony No. 8
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphony No. 7
Dvořák, Antonín: *Slavonic Dances*

*Level 4*
Dvořák, Antonín: *Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky"*
Dvořák, Antonín: Piano Quintet No. 2
Dvořák, Antonín: Serenade for Strings in E major esp. iii. Scherzo. Vivace
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphony No. 6

*Level 5*
Dvořák, Antonín: Violin Concerto in A Minor
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphony No. 5
Dvořák, Antonín: Rusalka (Opera) esp. Song To The Moon
Dvořák, Antonín: String Quintet No. 3 Op. 97 "American"
Dvořák, Antonín: Stabat Mater
Dvořák, Antonín: Requiem
Dvořák, Antonín: *String Quartet No. 13*
Dvořák, Antonín: Piano Trio No. 3
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphony No. 3

*Level 6*
Dvořák, Antonín: Piano Concerto in G Minor
Dvořák, Antonín: Piano Quartet No. 2 esp. II Lento
Dvořák, Antonín: The Wild Dove
Dvořák, Antonín: Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor Op. 44
Dvořák, Antonín: From the Bohemian Forest No. 5 "Silent Woods"
Dvořák, Antonín: Nature, Life and Love: In Nature's Realm, *Carnival*, Othello
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphonic Variations
Dvořák, Antonín: 4 Romantic Pieces Op. 75 esp. i. Allegro Moderato
Dvořák, Antonín: *String Quartet No. 14*
Dvořák, Antonín: Romance for Violin and Orchestra Op. 11
Dvořák, Antonín: Vodník (The Water Goblin)
Dvořák, Antonín: The Golden Spinning Wheel
Dvořák, Antonín: Scherzo Capriccioso
Dvořák, Antonín: Gypsy Songs Op. 55 esp. Songs My Mother Taught Me
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphony No. 4

*Level 7*
Dvořák, Antonín: Polednice (The Noon Witch)
Dvořák, Antonín: Czech Suite
Dvořák, Antonín: My Home
Dvořák, Antonín: Theme and Variations Op. 36


----------



## Shoskofiev (5 mo ago)

Not sure if this work has been mentioned already, but his *String Sextet in A major* is a thing of a wonder, and little regarded among his chamber works. What a lovely, endearing and tuneful creation. The melodies of the 1st movement are especially enchanting.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Floeddie said:


> I am in the process of building my music library, and I haven't spent enough time building my collection of Antonín Leopold Dvořák works. I'm fully aware of his Ninth Symphony as it is extremely popular. I seek community input as to what other works by Dvořák I should be listening to. I have found that the TC community is most generous with it's time and advice. I thank you in advance.


Dvorak wrote one of my favourite pieces of chamber music, the string quintet op 77. It is for quartet + double bass - it’s a lovely combination of instruments.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Symphony no.8 is a beautiful work. I enjoy it every bit as much as the 9th. Szell's recording with Cleveland is recommended. But I'm not as enthusiastic about his 9th. The orchestra sounds beautiful but he rushes through some passages which gives them a smoothed over feel where they need some accents. I much prefer the Solti/ CSO recording.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I think you have enough recommendations, I am struggling to disagree with any of the above!

But of his "lesser" works, I'd strongly recommend Symphonies 5 and 6, and the Scherzo Capriccioso. Oh, and the Violin Concerto!

His big religious works, his symphonic poems, piano music, songs, operas (there are nine, I think, not just Rusalka!) are just as important, but maybe save them for later?


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

I second the recommendation for the Slavonic Dances. Somehow it slipped my mind when I posted originally (since edited). Highly recommended. I am partial to the stereo recording by Szell.


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

Thank you all... now I have much more to focus on. I really do appreciate the forum for what it does well, and this is one of those efforts.


----------



## RussianFlute (Jul 26, 2021)

Love all of the recommendations, one piece I have either managed to miss in the recommended lists, or it was simply not listed, is his American suite. Very energetic. It's one of my favorite works of his.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I like the book 'Classical Music: The 50 Greatest Composers and Their 1000 Greatest Works'.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

RussianFlute said:


> Love all of the recommendations, one piece I have either managed to miss in the recommended lists, or it was simply not listed, is his American suite. Very energetic. It's one of my favorite works of his.


Which version? The orchestral one is a revamp of his piano Suite in A major, hence the whole Op.98 or 98b thing. Dvořák doing a Ravel, if you like! There's nothing wrong with Dvořák's piano music of course, but he was such a master of orchestration, I think the bigger version is better......


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Can I politely highlight one point that has indirectly been made above and that I have frequently made on here over the years.

The earlier symphonies are too frequently dismissed. The 3rd is marvelous ( particularly the central movement) as is the 5th ( Jansons in Oslo-wonderful finale)

Chung and the VPO-The Serenades ( the first few minutes of the String Serenade is so beautiful)

Do not ignore the Piano Concerto or the Violin Concerto.

So.....had my say ( hopefully 'politely') although there is little to disagree with in the earlier posts I just felt the need to 'emphasise'.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Sorry if this has been sad already:

Symphonies 3-9
Late Quartets
Dumky Trio
Tone Poems

For the tone poems, check out Hurwitz on YouTube (when he's bad, he's bad, when he's good, he's very good)


----------



## ibrahim (Apr 29, 2017)

The Othello overture (to what? is "tone poem" a better a term?) is underrated.


----------



## RussianFlute (Jul 26, 2021)

CnC Bartok said:


> Which version? The orchestral one is a revamp of his piano Suite in A major, hence the whole Op.98 or 98b thing. Dvořák doing a Ravel, if you like! There's nothing wrong with Dvořák's piano music of course, but he was such a master of orchestration, I think the bigger version is better......


I was not aware of the piano version. Definitely would cast my vote for the full orchestral version.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

His chamber music is excellent. I'm a huge fan of the string quartets and the string quintets. Essential Dvorak, for me.
.


----------



## Nielsen4theWin (2 mo ago)

I agree with much that has already been said.

While I have certainly not listened to as much Dvorak as some others here, I would throw in a shout for a few:

String Quartet n. 13 -- The slow movement is especially powerful! I would highly recommend the Pavel Haas Quartet's recording (They've got an album with both the 12th and 13th which is probably my favorite Dvorak recording save for perhaps the massive Kubelik symphony cycle). I recall also liking n. 10 and I think n. 14 has neat moments too
The Water Goblin -- Tone poem. Nothing too complicated, but a lot of fun. I really like the old-school sound of the Gregor recording.
Violin Concerto -- Similar to the Bruch, Saint-Saens, and Brahms. Just as good, which is a high compliment! Fischer is probably the standard recording, and there's also a very nice Proms performance available on YouTube featuring Fischer which I'd recommend.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Symphonies 3-9
Cello Concerto
Carnival Overture
Scherzo capriccioso
Slavonic Dances (Series I)
Piano quintets 1 and 2
Polonaise in E-flat B100

Those are the pieces I have liked the best so far. He wrote a lot of good music, that's for sure.


----------

